# EC Stack



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Stats : 22 Years Old

90 Kg 195Lb

5'9 175 Cm

18% BF.

Cycle : Eph 54mg ( 18mg Per Dose, 3x Day )

Caffeine 400mg ( 200mg Dose 2x Day )

Green Tea Extract 1000mg ( First thing in the morning)

Weekly Routine :

Monday - Fasted Cardio 40 Mins / Chest/Biceps Evening

Tuesday - Fasted Cardio 40 Mins / Back/Triceps/Abs Evening

Wednesday - Fasted Cardio 40 Mins

Thursday - Fasted Cardio 40 Mins / Shoulders/Traps/Abs Evening

Friday - Fasted Cardio 40 Mins / Legs/Calves Evening

Saturday - Rest

Sunday - Biceps/Triceps

Diet

08:45 - Protein Shake ( Before morning Cardio)

10:00 - 2 Scoops Whey/1 Scoop Instant Oats

10:45 - 5 Egg Whites/1 Egg Yolk 4 Egg Omlette

13:30 - Tuna Can/1 Cup Broccoli/1 Tb Flaxseed Oil/100g Cottage Cheese

16:30 - Chicken Breast/Steamed Carrots/25g Almonds

20:00 - 2 Scoops Whey/30g Maltodextrin/Banana

20:45 - Chicken Breast/20g Cashew Nuts

22:30 - Protein With 200ml Semi Skimmed Milk

23:15 - 4 Capsules Zma

I'm wanting to lose around 5% BF In the next 5 Weeks whilst preserving LBM. ANY advice would be appreciated, this is my first cut and am trying to take as much knowledge with me before I jump in to this. I was also curious as to wether you could drink extra virgin olive oil to increase my essential fat. Thanks

On Average : 2800 Cals

350g Protein

130g Carbs

100g Fats


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Cals are too high for a cut for your weight mate. 2100 cals is a better figure as you're only around 159lb LBM and thats what you use for your protein intake.

I would drop the protein to 200gish giving you around 800 cals and lower the carbs or fat to suit cals. Take a few of the shakes out to lower the protein, i don't see the need for the first shake.

Do your cardio fasted for better results and then skip the first two meals listed and have the 5 white/1 yolk with a little salmon mabye.


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

The only reason why I kept Cals fairly high is because I'm really scared of losing muscle  It actually depresses me more than anything else. I've never done a cut before and I'm used to having around 3500/4200 Cals. If I was to drop the protein, which meals would I need to change.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

With cals high you won't be in deficit so you won't loose any fat. For a start i would ditch the first 2 meals listed as i don't see the need for them, then use the eggs for your first meals as already said.

Protein is plenty high enough to keep muscle as it's nearly 1.5g per pound at 200g. I'm 155lb LMB and i'm on 2000 cal with only 150g protein.

Skippimg those 2 first meals gives you

225g protein

100g carbs

100g fat

and 2000 cal


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Will skip the first two meals mate as said. Are my good fats high enough and how would you take the extra virgin olive oil?


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Added a couple of pictures I took yesterday, I havent had my bodyfat measured in a while so was wondering wether anyone would have a vague idea how much I was around. Personally I think I am around 18%. I apologise for the slightly wimp poses, really not my thing


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Just have a varied amount of evoo/flax/omega 3/eggs and the fats from meat ect... i would just add evoo to your meals mate. Bf% i would have a guess at around 14% mabye.

Don't think you're 18% tbh.


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

What's evoo mate? I checked on the bodyfat machine at gym and still never seems to be lower than 18% even tho I've lost nearly 2 inches off my waist :/


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

the only way you can find out your bodyfat is with calipers, anything else that you hold onto or stand on is a load of rubbish! get your bodyfat measured with calipers


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Evoo = extra virgin olive oil

Don't waste your time on the scales mate for bf% readings. Go by the mirror mate, it doesn't lie!


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Il go by the mirror or invest in some calipers  . Does the ephedrine make you feel bloated after consuming a meal, I feel awful after I've eaten  il be adding some evoo to my meals.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

id say your ~16%

how you look though is not always a good indication, i thought i was low bf but it turns out my body stores fat more around organs and internally which is kinda bad but its just genetic.

on the epg subject i know a couple people on it atm and their appitite is just dead. asin eating 1 proper meal a day and cant force any more down


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm used to eating around 6-8 meals a day, have been doing for the past 3/4 years. Last couple of days I've been struggling to get any more than 3 meals, any more and I feel physically sick. I've always assumed that you always go on the way you look, never occured to me that you could be holding fat around the organs. Should I cut back on the amount of ephedrine im taking?


----------

